# Umina beach Sth - Monday morning, xmas eve



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday all, xmas choirs have lead to the planned Norah Head trip being changed to a quicky at Umina beach tomorrow morning. Plan is for around 6-630 launch and troll the back of the breakers up to the pines in search of tailor, salmon, maybe a jew if were lucky. Some good sized whiting have been taken off the beach too and maybe a flaty or two.

Parking at the southern end of umina beach, around 100m cart to the launch.

Fall back for bad weather or sand monsters is either patonga creek or the racks around rileys and st huberts island for some poppering.

Cheers Dave


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

can,t make it monday,on kid patrol  heard there are some solid bream around little box taken on sp,only hear say havn,t seen any caught .good luck


----------

